# Flex hose to PVC connection



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm all over the place with my new DC setup. What I'm thinking about doing is adding a quick connect at the end of each line. I'll have blast gates in each leg to shut them off BUT at the end I thought to leave them open. When I am going to work on a project I want to pull the flex hose that is already attached to the tool and basically plug it into the end of the pvc line and open that blast gate. My table saw is in the middle of the room and don't want the hose in the way when not using. Does anyone use a quick connect like this? Can someone recommend a connector to use? Needs to attach the 4" flex hose to one end and be able to plug into 4" PVC. Appreciate the help! Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, after much research .......*

I discovered these 2 pieces fit nicely together and under suction work very well:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

They make a 4" thin wall pipe for landscaping purposes which I use. The flexible hose will just slip over the top of the pipe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*But is it "quick connect" .......*



Steve Neul said:


> They make a 4" thin wall pipe for landscaping purposes which I use. The flexible hose will just slip over the top of the pipe.



The pieces I use don't require any fiddlin', just slip them together, no fasteners to deal with. Sounds like he's already got the system built and may not be looking to rebuild it with different pipe .... I donno?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> The pieces I use don't require any fiddlin', just slip them together, no fasteners to deal with. Sounds like he's already got the system built and may not be looking to rebuild it with different pipe .... I donno?


Yea, the joints fit snug enough I don't have to glue anything. I often roll the dust collector from the table saw to the shaper to use it.


----------



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. I don't have my system built yet. Just ordered the big stuff yesterday. Now working on the piping. I got an idea of what I want to do but without having pieces in hand or even at the local box store it's hard to know what to get. My current design has the connection at the ceiling with a flex pipe connecting to the tool. In my early stages of research I saw a video of what I wanted to do. He was using a twist connect. Connection had nipples on the inserted part and grooves on the receiving side. Insert and twist to hold it there. Of course can't find the video...


----------

